# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Neural Synthesis, video artwork

## Airicist

Developer - Gene Kogan

art-ai.dmu.ac.uk/event/neural-synthesis

ART-AI Festival

----------


## Airicist

Art AI Festival 2019 at Leicestershire Partnership Trust NHS
April 30, 2019




> Interview with Prof Elizabeta Mukaetova-Ladinska, chair of old age psychiatry (University of Leicester) and consultant at Leicestershire Partnership Trust NHS about Gene Kogan's "Neural Synthesis" artwork installation. The artwork has been installed at the local hospital as part of the Art AI Festival 2019, and is open only to patients, carers and staff throughout May. The general public will have a chance to see the artwork at Leicester Central Library between 16-31 May.

----------


## Airicist

"AI artwork on its way to central library"

May 13, 2019

----------

